# b13 mileage



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

im thinking of buying a used b13 sentra ser...ive heard that nissan engines can really last long even with 300,000 miles on it...so is it worth getting a sentra with like 100,000 plus miles???


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Just don't pay too much and expect to have to replace things that are old and worn out. Go to www.edmunds.com to figure out what the value of the car is. Things to look for would be split cv boots, obviously any leaking fluids, get under the car and look the exhaust over, trunk leaks (comes in around the outer taillights), door sag, noisy lifters, check the A/C and all fan speeds for proper function, check the sunroof operation if it has one, pay attention to where the clutch engagement is and if it seems to slip at all. Look for rust in wheel wells, door jambs, and rocker panels. If there's any oil on the pulley side of the engine that could be a main seal (easy fix, $150 at a shop, couple hours $20 at home) or a timing cover seal (major job $1000 at a shop, 4-8 hour job at home for $40). 100K on an SR20 isn't anything to be concerned about, if the car runs smooth and has been taken care of. Like I said, there will be other stuff that has gone bad that will need to be fixed, the engine will probably be fine.


----------



## sentra94jwt (Oct 24, 2003)

i've bought my 94' sentra about 2 month ago and it has 216000km on it and it
still running very strong, i think like it was when it quit the dealer parking lot.
these car are great and very durable.just check if it has beaten up or if it had
good maintenance, also check for oil leak.


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

thanks you gave some useful info...


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

The hard part is finding one that's not beat up. You're basically buying a semi-cult status car. The key is to find one that was driven by someone that does't know what he/she got, and that's a very rare thing.


----------



## Khorne (Dec 11, 2003)

STI_vs_EVO said:


> im thinking of buying a used b13 sentra ser...ive heard that nissan engines can really last long even with 300,000 miles on it...so is it worth getting a sentra with like 100,000 plus miles???


I bought my '91 Sentra at 99k miles. $2100. the bluebook was something like 3000, so i got quite a good deal (the coworker gave the 2100 price when it was labeled 2850). I havn't had a problem till recently some univited water started trickling in through my sunroof. I have yet to fix it, and find out how much it would cost me. I also had ended up replacing the heater hose, (weekend and a half of hell trying to fit it into the firewall pipe). but in the end cost me 3 bucks. Those are the only problems I've had with mine since i bought it in May '03. Otherwise im quite satisfied with my car, even though it is a first, its much better off than what some cars my friends ended up with.... MUCH better. 
Just take a good look at whats inside. Pretty easy cars to service yourself. If there is a sunroof, look for discolored appolstry around it.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If it has 100.000 miles then it's still a baby and is just getting broken in(unless it's just plain being broken). I find the easiest way to look at the engine is to get a flashlight and look in the oilcap hole--if it's black and you can see sludge or hard black material..stay away. its not worth the money. also drive it around and feel for 5th gear pop-out....not something thats a pain to deal with (well it can be) but it's also nothing major and you could fix it down the road.

SE-R's and NX's are also notorious for rust-through in the wheel-house areas...look up front behind the strut tower and in the trunk/hatch around the same areas. If it's starting there then you are in trouble already....the rocker panels rust on a regualr basis but thats nothing unusual.

The sunroof issue is also pretty easy to fix a lot of the time. First thing you need to do is make sure your sunroof drains aren't clogged..happens all the time.....I've cleared mine 2-3 time in the last year.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sure...*



STI_vs_EVO said:


> im thinking of buying a used b13 sentra ser...ive heard that nissan engines can really last long even with 300,000 miles on it...so is it worth getting a sentra with like 100,000 plus miles???


Sure, it will last you a long time if you keep up with the maintainence on the car.


----------



## tukn13s (Dec 18, 2003)

i bought my 91 for 500 bucks, 140k miles, with little more than a tune up and a few little odds and ends the thing runs like a champ, just too underpowered for my likes... its good to have a beater car i don't worry about all the time!


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

mine is nearing the 300,000 mile mark and with all my mods this thing will not die. i wish it did so i could go JDM DET but honestly i would feel guilty tossing this thing out because it has been sooo reliable.


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

The trick is to find a car that has been owned by one owner, has been driven daily, and has been driven and maintained very well. A car with 110,000 miles on it that has every oil change recipt, every major service recipt, and they were all done at the right times, and the driver was a enthusiest who always double-clutches on the downshifts, and never powershifts, and drove it daily and washed/waxed it weekly will last a LOT longer than a car with 60,000 miles that has sat for 2 years, was driven by a teenage girl(They are horrible drivers  ), and has had 5 oil changes in its entire life. Be smart and dont go for a "good deal" because you get what you pay for.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Make sure you get a good one. My old Sentra got _sad_ at about 115,000.


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

STI_vs_EVO said:


> im thinking of buying a used b13 sentra ser...ive heard that nissan engines can really last long even with 300,000 miles on it...so is it worth getting a sentra with like 100,000 plus miles???


Absolutely, although make sure you get it checked out first. I have 150k on my Sentra E, which is not nearly the car the SER is. Do make sure the clutch is good, as they are expensive to have replaced.


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

STI_vs_EVO said:


> im thinking of buying a used b13 sentra ser...ive heard that nissan engines can really last long even with 300,000 miles on it...so is it worth getting a sentra with like 100,000 plus miles???


YES...I HAE A 91 B23 SENTRA XE 228+++ MILES...ENGINE STILL GETS ME TO 90...LOADED 5 SPD CRAZY...35.86 IS BEST SO FAR...


----------

